# Special ops



## Army4life (4 Feb 2014)

I was just curious in order to be apart of a spec ops assaulter team ect .. Do you have to be in the combat arms before applying ?  Or can you be an electrician in the forces and feel you have what it takes to join a spec ops team ?


----------



## MikeL (4 Feb 2014)

As has been posted here before, and is on the CANSOFCOM website.... ANY TRADE can apply to be a JTF2 Assaulter, CSOR Operator, etc as long as you meet the pre requirements.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Feb 2014)

By "have what it takes," are you referring to initiative? the ability to search -- here and CANSOFCOM Recruiting sites? the actual skill to read the multiple posts in this very topic?

I don't think you have what it takes.    :not-again:


----------

